# CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 Powder



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 5, 2010)

I just received a vial of each of these, but it's in powder form (inside the vial). Does anyone know if you're supposed to add bacteriostatic water or oil? What are you supposed to add to convert it and how? Thx broskies


----------



## downtown (Feb 5, 2010)

Add bac water.  Injects are sub q and you can use a slin pin.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 6, 2010)

Thx! Is BAC water all I need to add? 

Also, is Bacteriostatic Sodium Chloride the same as BAC water?  Hate to sound stoopid, I've just never fucked with peps or water based 'jectables and want to be certain before pinning it.


----------



## downtown (Feb 6, 2010)

no they are not the same, just get bac water, its super cheap. Thats all you need.


----------



## chrismauwill (Feb 21, 2010)

*CJC 1295-Help?*

Im thinking about trying CJC 1295, how much should take at one time and how long can you cycle it? thanks


----------



## Mudge (Feb 21, 2010)

Bac water should be an average of $5 for 50mL.


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 21, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but how long is BAC water good for. I've had some in my fridge for 7 months.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 21, 2010)

I use rabies to give me that edge i need at the gym..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuck!  I forgot to put mine's in the fridge!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Slightly off topic, but how long is BAC water good for. I've had some in my fridge for 7 months.



Doesn't even need to be in the fridge but look at the expiration, should be good for 2-3 years without fear.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Fuck! I forgot to put mine's in the fridge!


 
i cut my rabies with D-bol


----------



## freakinhuge (Feb 22, 2010)

good luck with the peptides combo of cjc and ghrp, tell us how its going and how the results are.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 16, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I just received a vial of each of these, but it's in powder form (inside the vial). Does anyone know if you're supposed to add bacteriostatic water or oil? What are you supposed to add to convert it and how? Thx broskies



Any updates on this stuff?

I read something on Dat's forum about GH Bleed: WTF is that?
This stuff was supposed to be the next sermorelin but I couldn't find any more information about it.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 17, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Any updates on this stuff?
> 
> I read something on Dat's forum about GH Bleed: WTF is that?
> This stuff was supposed to be the next sermorelin but I couldn't find any more information about it.



OK just an update. I've figured out what GH Bleed is. It is the constant flow of GH rather than a pulse.
Bottom line is that if you are going to use GHRP 2 or 6 and want to use something with it for a synergistic effect use GRF (1-29) for a greater amplified pulse and not CJC 1295.


----------



## Genesis Peptides (Jul 23, 2010)

You are slightly correct when you say a constant flow, it is more like a very slight trickling effect. Kind of like when you turn on a faucet and the water is just at it's slowest trickle. The reason why that is bad is because womens' HGH patterns are at a slow trickle and men  have a pulsing effect. Now with CJC1295 it has a half-life in your body of about 30-45 mins for most some are fewer, however that is not long enough for the feminization to start with CJC 1295, if in the event you had CJC 1295 w/DAC then you might have the feminization patterns start because w/DAC it has a very long half-life in the body 24-30hrs not minutes. That is why for men CJC1295 is far superior w/GHRP-6 and not the CJC1295 w/DAC.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 28, 2010)

So is CJC1295 more popular for use by women?
As I understand it, men pulse every 3 hours and women every 1-1/2 hours. Is this not true?


----------



## Genesis Peptides (Jul 29, 2010)

*CJC1295 w/DAC*

No you are not comprehending what I am saying. CJC 1295 w/dac is geared more towards women b/c of what it will cause ( GH bleed in the brain trough). Regular cjc w/o the 1295 is great for men to use. You read Dat's site look at the graph at the top of his site. Also find out why he thinks cjc and ghrp is better together than alone.


----------

